# Dayan 5 Zhanchi Unboxing (first in the world on camera) and Type FIII



## Tall5001 (Jul 6, 2011)

[youtubehd]Og3TG5u4eQE[/youtubehd]

I hope im right and this is the first unboxing supposedly dumerbube has one but i cant be certain. anyway enjoy review is soon to come!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 6, 2011)

I must have OCD or whatever you call it, cuz I could not keep my eyes off that white cube's misaligned L layer (or misaligned M and R[r]) in the background


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I must have OCD or whatever you call it, cuz I could not keep my eyes off that white cube's misaligned L layer (or misaligned M and R[r]) in the background


 
wow i never noticed it if i did i would have fixed it!


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok I went from 'a little interested' to 'must buy' in the couple of mins of watching that video. You wouldn't be able to comment on its weight compared to a Guhong and LunHui would you?


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking I'll get one myself =D. Nice unboxing .
I Stilllll can't decided on white or black =S. I like the look of white better but atm my others are all black.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I am so glad I ordered these yesterday! I'm now going nuts waiting for it, thank you.... >.<


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 7, 2011)

FIII edges remind me of dayan II edges.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 7, 2011)

Call me crazy but, I think the FIII edges and corners looked like a Rubik's brand edge and corner :confused:, except the bottom of the edge looked like it was flat on top while the Rubik's is more pointed, if that makes any sense.

But in any event, great unboxing! the Zhanchi looks great!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow that was great, I love all your videos, i hope you continue making them.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 7, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I must have OCD or whatever you call it, cuz I could not keep my eyes off that white cube's misaligned L layer (or misaligned M and R[r]) in the background


 

ARGG WHY DID YOU TELL ME THAT ARGG I WI LI D ODN WHN WHEN TO OPEN WHAT I THE BOX INTO THE ARGD WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

why;'d you do that?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Ok I went from 'a little interested' to 'must buy' in the couple of mins of watching that video. You wouldn't be able to comment on its weight compared to a Guhong and LunHui would you?


haha good. 
Dayan Gu hong= 83.1g
Dayan Linyung: 88.8g
Dayan Lunhui= 98.9g
Dayan Zhanchi= 83.8g without torpedos 86g with



MoRpHiiNe said:


> Yeah I'm thinking I'll get one myself =D. Nice unboxing .
> I Stilllll can't decided on white or black =S. I like the look of white better but atm my others are all black.


Just to let you know white will be faster but if you like black and are better with it go with black



jokerman5656 said:


> FIII edges remind me of dayan II edges.


sorta



aaronb said:


> Call me crazy but, I think the FIII edges and corners looked like a Rubik's brand edge and corner :confused:, except the bottom of the edge looked like it was flat on top while the Rubik's is more pointed, if that makes any sense.
> 
> But in any event, great unboxing! the Zhanchi looks great!


 the corners are rubiks corners... the edges are like rubiks but cut off at a 45 degree slope


buelercuber said:


> ARGG WHY DID YOU TELL ME THAT ARGG I WI LI D ODN WHN WHEN TO OPEN WHAT I THE BOX INTO THE ARGD WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> why;'d you do that?


 hahaha that sucks! should have watched then read the comments!


----------



## ianography (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you do the same cool corner thing on the ZhanChi like on the LunHui (a.k.a. that one convinsa video)?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> Can you do the same cool corner thing on the ZhanChi like on the LunHui (a.k.a. that one convinsa video)?


 
no sorry!


----------



## ianography (Jul 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> no sorry!


 
Aww I was really looking forward to it  Yeah I'm weird like that, I don't care if the cube is good just that it can do funny stuff


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 7, 2011)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M DYING FOR THIS CUBE BUT MY PARENTS WON'T LET ME GET ANY CUBES BECAUSE I HAVE TO FOCUS IN SUMMER SCHOOL AND PIANO FML D:


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait, what? I won the iCubeMart contest, and was supposed to get it first! Oh well, I should get it Saturday. (Just shipped today)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice. Can't wait to get mine.

Zhanchi is first, but I beat you to the FIII unboxing/review


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Very nice. Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Zhanchi is first, but I beat you to the FIII unboxing/review


 
haha why do u think i said ....and FIII lol


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I must have OCD or whatever you call it, cuz I could not keep my eyes off that white cube's misaligned L layer (or misaligned M and R[r]) in the background


 
I lol'd when I read this.  

Looking forward to your reviews on these much-anticipated cubes.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

Does the v cube 5 mod work on this cube?


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Does the v cube 5 mod work on this cube?


 
If it is needed, then you can do it, although from what I have heard this cube is fast enough as it is so I wouldn't try to make it too smooth lol.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the weights, I wouldn't buy one if it was anywhere near the weight of the LunHui, but less than a lingYun will be perfect.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Does the v cube 5 mod work on this cube?


 I would think so but im not sure if im going to do it. 


Godmil said:


> Thanks so much for the weights, I wouldn't buy one if it was anywhere near the weight of the LunHui, but less than a lingYun will be perfect.


 
yeah its a good weight i really like it


----------



## Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm in Eric video the weight is diffrence, and yes you can do the v-cube 5 mod on it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> haha why do u think i said ....and FIII lol


 
Oh I misunderstood XD when you said and FIII i thought you meant FIII was first too... not something seperate.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm in Eric video the weight is diffrence, and yes you can do the v-cube 5 mod on it.


 yeah idk why its weird


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Oh I misunderstood XD when you said and FIII i thought you meant FIII was first too... not something seperate.


 
Yeah FIRST zhanchi unboxing with a fIII haha i dont care about the FIII it just came in the package lol


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> yeah idk why its weird
> 
> 
> Yeah FIRST zhanchi unboxing with a fIII haha i dont care about the FIII it just came in the package lol



But it's a really good cube D:


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> But it's a really good cube D:


 
which the FIII?


----------



## Drake (Jul 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> which the FIII?


 
Yes, i was saying the F III. Tall, fi you don't want it you can ship it to me .


----------



## asportking (Jul 8, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yes, i was saying the F III. Tall, fi you don't want it you can ship it to me .


I'll take one too.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yes, i was saying the F III. Tall, fi you don't want it you can ship it to me .


 


asportking said:


> I'll take one too.


 
haha its not bad but its not my favorite


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 9, 2011)

has anyone actually done the v5 mod to the zhanchi yet? lol


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 9, 2011)

I won't, I don't want to chance messing it up and taking away its natural amazing feeling. There really is no point, this cube is perfect out of the box.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm getting four so i can spare one for mods.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 9, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I'm getting four so i can spare one for mods.


 
oh, cool lol


----------

